# can someone pls make me a screensaver?



## honeycomb207 (Aug 1, 2010)

can someone pls make me a screensaver?
its for this cover
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19169


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I can make you a screensaver using that image, but it won't line up with the lines coming off the screen area. I can't find a large enough image of the complete artwork to crop from.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

See how they did it on the nook? They provide screensavers for the skins they sell on the nook. I think because they knew the screen would be blank on the Kindle, they rearranged the artwork so that the heart would still show on the front of the Kindle skin.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just to show you what I was talking about, take a look at this image in progress from Photoshop...










It may be hard to tell, but from what I can see, they actually used three separate images, rotated, cropped, and re-sized to make the front skin for the Kindle. There is no way to use the existing artwork to make a screensaver that will connect all of those lines on the skin.

That said, here's just a plain screensaver using the art on DG's site that you may decide is better than nothing... sorry! =(


----------

